
Ask HN: Question on applying to Google/Facebook - ucharmme
Hi HN,
I am applying to Google and Facebook. I work in the bay area for one the well known tech company.<p>Problem is that, I have never received interest from google or Facebook in he the past.<p>I applied to Facebook last weekend and I even didn&#x27;t receive any confirmation email as well. Is this common ?  How do I get my resume in front of hiring manager at least ?<p>I don&#x27;t mean to be rude or imply anything , but it seems that unless you went to top Ivy League school there is no way these Google&#x2F;Facebook is willing to consider you.<p>I have an engineering degree from India and a few certifications from reputed universities in US, but I don&#x27;t have masters degree due to cost reason. I code everyday and have taught myself quite a lot as opposed to attending grad school. I am trying for analytics position as opposed to SWE position.<p>Kindly suggest if there is anything I should put on my resume or change it such a way that at least I get interview opportunity.
======
ugenetics
I am also interested in knowing. Anyone working at Goog/FB can comment ?

